# oops....service exhaust fluid system



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> ...pull over and check it out, belly pan torn half off, i ripped the remaining part off...and something is unplugged or torn off back there
> 
> dont feel like rolling the dice and driving the car as is, so got a hotel, and will wait til tmmw.
> 
> ...


Any chance it’s a torn/disconnected DEF line and fluid drained out to trigger the countdown warning?

With your limited options, sounds like sitting it out till Monday morning is the right move. 

On the bright side, it doesn’t look like you’re buried in snow right now...that snowed-in driveway post was incredible.

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Holy ****...that looks like the city owes you the entirety of the cost of the repair...that is absolutely unacceptable for a road to suddenly be in that condition...good god...From the gif I can "see" the "oh ****!" moment in your driving.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Any chance it’s a torn/disconnected DEF line and fluid drained out to trigger the countdown warning?
> 
> With your limited options, sounds like sitting it out till Monday morning is the right move.
> 
> ...


i saw nothing wet under there

didnt check tank level as trunk is packed

the DIC msg locks up the DIC, you cant scroll and check tire pressure or def level or anything

roads are bare, still 2' of snow in the bush


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Highly engaging thread, boraz. 

Did you press the blue OnStar button and request a remote diagnosis?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Highly engaging thread, boraz.
> 
> Did you press the blue OnStar button and request a remote diagnosis?


not a subscriber


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> not a subscriber


Push the blue button. Ask to sign up on a monthly basis. Then request the remote diagnostic. 

Your cost, maybe $35.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hmmm


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> hmmm


You did get your OnStar hardware upgraded to 9.4 or 10, didn’t you?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> You did get your OnStar hardware upgraded to 9.4 or 10, didn’t you?


i will bet no.

the car has spent MINIMAL time at the dealer

that update had to do with the wifi too, right? i had zero intention of using that, so pretty sure i didnt bother


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> i will bet no.
> 
> the car has spent MINIMAL time at the dealer
> 
> that update had to do with the wifi too, right? i had zero intention of using that, so pretty sure i didnt bother


Yep, the upgrade gave you in-car wifi. But it also allowed the car to use the current cellular technology. Without the upgrade it’s my guess that you cannot even connect to OnStar in the event of a crash, etc. 

That’s in Canada, BTW. The USA still uses the older cellular infrastructure. So it will work if you can connect to an American tower, somewhere along the border.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@boraz Update?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> @boraz Update?


so thirsty lol


just back from dealer

needs particulate sensor (special coverage one) to run the program to clear it up

part will be here before dealer opens, so should be rolling this time tmmw

that electrical connector i plugged back in, was just the oil pan heater

will order replacement belly pan as well, self install

the exhaust (front half) is dented and recommend replaced....$1900 part

will look for other options lol

still planning on summer delete, still pleased with car, though had it been a gas eco, idve been home and not stranded, but such is life.

the car or choosing diesels is perfect and flawless, but long run, still happy with this route.

still considering diesel equinox or colorado in the near future for wife


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

What did those two signs say just before you hit???mg:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sailurman said:


> What did those two signs say just before you hit???mg:


bumpy road and broken pavement


same signs as the previous half dozen strips of bumps and broken pavement

then a godddamn crater


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you rolling again? @boraz


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Are you rolling again? @boraz


im aboot to walk down there

they havent called though


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

@Tomko

nox sensor arriving in the am

COULD solve it...

so far have done the nox recall and a particulate sensor and burn and diagnose....thats all free

im on the hook for the nox sensor tmmw.

so my plan of not spending any money on emissions when i bought the car failed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When we had the last countdown, I do believe it was the Particulate sensor that caused it, but in order to run the reset, I had to change the NOx2 sensor as well - but that countdown was Service Emissions System, not Service Exhaust Fluid System.

If it is throwing a NOx2 code, you'll need to replace it to successfully run the reset and clear the countdown.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> When we had the last countdown, I do believe it was the Particulate sensor that caused it, but in order to run the reset, I had to change the NOx2 sensor as well - but that countdown was Service Emissions System, not Service Exhaust Fluid System.
> 
> If it is throwing a NOx2 code, you'll need to replace it to successfully run the reset and clear the countdown.


the service emissions screen showed up as well, but only at startup, then it was overtaken by the 3 service exhaust fluid system screens that rotate

if it ends up being the def tank that is present ill want to choke them for not changing that out, but im trying to stay positive, lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> so thirsty lol
> 
> 
> just back from dealer
> ...


I bought a 2017 canyon diesel an its a year old last month, very nice truck with no issues. still have my cruze diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I bought a 2017 canyon diesel an its a year old last month, very nice truck with no issues. still have my cruze diesel.


And your Hellcat?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> And your Hellcat?


still have it ,got a whole 5000 Ks on it in 2 summers. how goes the battle?? I drop by here now an then. mostly over on hellcat.org


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> the service emissions screen showed up as well, but only at startup, then it was overtaken by the 3 service exhaust fluid system screens that rotate
> 
> if it ends up being the def tank that is present ill want to choke them for not changing that out, but im trying to stay positive, lol


Haha, it could very well be - but I'm assuming they scanned the codes and saw the other sensors throwing codes too?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> still have it ,got a whole 5000 Ks on it in 2 summers. how goes the battle?? I drop by here now an then. mostly over on hellcat.org


Not much change on my side. Thanks for asking. Have accepted an offer on my Impala SS from a guy out of province. But the transaction has been delayed due to weather. Will be a tearful day for me when it goes. Owned that car for well-over half of my driving life.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@boraz Could you make a claim to ICBC for the damage?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@boraz - so what happened?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Maybe it was the Tank, but they choked him out:blowup:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

here in Florida that is negligence on the construction company part. you could soo easily sue the state or company and would be a easy win. that road should have been closed since its impassable by reasonable standards.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> @boraz - so what happened?


part came in, was rolling in 2hrs

p22a3 was nox2 sensor...cost $100 more than i could get on amazon, thats dealer markup for ya, and 1.5 hrs labor, but first out of pocket money in 4.5yrs and 81,000 miles

pc24c6 was fixed for free with 12662647 sensor (particulate matter sensor)

exhaust gas temp #3 the sensor tip was cracked and replace for free with 55581034

recall 17089 was done new nox1 sensor 12662658 and ecm program

been fine for 3,000 miles.....first time NO CEL for over 1.5yrs lol



Tomko said:


> @boraz Could you make a claim to ICBC for the damage?


could have, perhaps dunno...

prove the impact caused it? prove it wasnt already happening? did that broken crystal on the sensor cause it? did the impact loosed up some crud in the dpf and send it downstream?

dunno..it was instant on with the death countdown

was the road in garbage condition? yep

when i rolled the miata 6yrs ago, insurance went up $18/yr....said next claim would raise it couple bucks or so, im that far into the discount...

after i waited a day or two, im sure it was too late...i did oil change on the weekend and the bottom of two coolers (not sure if intercooler or ac condensor or rad) up above the front lip belly pan have impact crush dents in them...didnt see them when on the hoist at dealer, didnt notice last time i had the main belly pan off couple years ago to do the trans service...no idea when those happened, the front lip belly pan that connects to the huge belly pan is in perfect shape so could have happened cuz of this or prior bottoming out...no idea...everything is still working ac wise, boost wise and cooling wise...so....im gonna grab a sheet of aluminum and make a skid plate when i re install the plastic belly pan, might as well not tempt fate

i think the car would have needed emissions attn soon enough anyways, so forget aboot that

im out the $400 for the hotel and ??? for time lost stranded somewhere, i made the best of it, taking care of business that i could w/o physically being at the house


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> here in Florida that is negligence on the construction company part. you could soo easily sue the state or company and would be a easy win. that road should have been closed since its impassable by reasonable standards.




the condition of the road is pretty normal, this remote country, not civilization

the transition from good to wtf?....yes, thats the worst ive seen*** considering the signage....had it been signed better, no issues

suing?....i dont think it would be worth my time, i dont know....i make good money, to take time off from that to take a chance on something like this, i dont think so....but yeah ill never know, but its easier to just work another day and make another $1000


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Glad you've recovered with a good attitude.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> condition of the road is pretty normal, this remote country, not civilization
> 
> the transition from good to wtf?....yes, thats the worst ive seen*** considering the signage....had it been signed better, no issues
> 
> suing?....i dont think it would be worth my time, i dont know....i make good money, to take time off from that to take a chance on something like this, i dont think so....but yeah ill never know, but its easier to just work another day and make another $1000


yah even as a Rn 1k a day is far from my salary. in the video the last bad part it looked like it was a unimproved road, basically all sand for a 4x4. it looks like the car dug in and pulled right. that road should have been closed if it where state side DOT


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> yah even as a Rn 1k a day is far from my salary. in the video the last bad part it looked like it was a unimproved road, basically all sand for a 4x4. it looks like the car dug in and pulled right. that road should have been closed if it where state side DOT


i work longer hours that you probably, avg 16hrs/day, not uncommon to charge 24+hrs in a day


----------

